# Danstar Belle Saison - feisty bastard!



## welly2 (31/1/16)

Pitched my yeast about an hour ago into my 28c wort. I can literally see the krausen forming in front of my eyes.


----------



## welly2 (31/1/16)

The wort is probably warmer than I'd like it to be to start with but that's my house ambient temperature. It's done now and so we'll see what happens. It'll be beer.


----------



## welly2 (1/2/16)

Fark. Woke up this morning to find out somehow the cling film I'd put on my fermenter had come off. I suspect the housemate's dog has something to do with it. So that batch is probably ruined. I'll leave it be though as it didn't look like any infection had established itself.


----------



## Mardoo (1/2/16)

Not ruined. Just call it "wild ferment" saison. Seems like some craft breweries do.


----------



## gap (1/2/16)

As long as the dog did not decide to have a taste or 3.


----------



## welly2 (1/2/16)

gap said:


> As long as the dog did not decide to have a taste or 3.


I think she'd have struggled to get into the fermenter as she's only a short legged dog. The krausen looked undisturbed at least. I'm hoping the krausen will have stopped any potential oxidisation. Anyway, we'll see what it turns into. I'm just going to leave it now. No point in chucking it.


----------



## wynnum1 (1/2/16)

Was it a rat i left a 20 L bucket empty under garden tap and next day there was a sick rat think the rat poison worked and it makes them seek water .


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/2/16)

If the beer is at high krausen the yeast is at its strongest to defend against any kind of bacteria that would cause spoilage. Also there is no chance for oxidation either during that phase so RDWHAHB.


----------



## welly2 (1/2/16)

wynnum1 said:


> Was it a rat i left a 20 L bucket empty under garden tap and next day there was a sick rat think the rat poison worked and it makes them seek water .


Not a rat, I don't think. Although I might take another look tonight and see if there's a drown rat in my wort. I'm pretty sure it'll have been the dog.


----------

